# Bergstrasse-Odenwald Anspruch MTB Touren



## Morcheltrainer (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Seite:








						41 MTB-Strecken
					

Die TOP-Region für Mountainbiker 😍




					www.bergstrasse-odenwald.de
				



werden diverse MTB Touren vorgestellt.
Allerdings fehlt mir hier eine etwas genauere Aufstellung S0, S1, S2, ... warum die Touren vom Anspruch so eingeteilt sind
wie sie eben eingeteilt sind ;-)
Als Beispiel Heppenheim HP1: sehr schwer. Warum. Wegen der Höhenmeter / Länge?
Oder doch Fahrtechnisch sehr Anspruchsvoll.

MfG Michael


----------



## Tobi262 (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo @Morcheltrainer ,
die Einteilung ist ein Rätsel für sich. Warum HP1 so eingeteilt ist verstehe ich nicht. HP1 ist weder von den wenigen Trails (eigentlich nur S0) noch von km/hm sonderlich schwer. 
Die Geonaturpark Strecken werden je weiter man nach Osten im Odenwald geht interessannter. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morcheltrainer (10. Juni 2021)

👍


----------



## Andreas (14. Juni 2021)

Die Höhenangaben scheinen auch nicht zu stimmen.

Geh lieber auf die Originalseite vom Geo-Naturpark ( https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de )
Dort gibt es mittlerweite Kategorien Tour/CC/All Mountain und Enduro. Außerdem sind Technikanforderung und Kondition separat ausgewiesen.


----------



## Das-Licht (4. Juli 2021)

...Infos über die technische Schwierigkeit oder die konditionelle Herausforderung wird auf der Geopark Seite unter
https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/pages/legende
beschrieben.
Die Beschreibung des Geopark richtet sich verständlicherweise nicht an Profifahrer oder ambitionierte  Amateure, sondern soll und muss eine Orientierung für alle Mountainbikenden sein. Der austrainierte Alpencrossfahrer wird 650hm und ein paar Wurzeln als langweiligen Standard empfinden, doch für sehr, sehr viele Menschen bedeutet das bereits eine Herausforderung an die konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Grenzen.
Und die oben verlinkte Seite des Tourismusverbandes Bergstraße, zieht darüber hinaus Deren Klientel, alle Radfahrenden, mit ein. Das bedeutet die Beschreibung muss auch für Leute passen, wie Jene von meiner Beobachtung des letzten Sonntages: (Ehe)Paar, mutmaßlich über 60, mit E-Mtbs, aufgerüstet mit Gepäckträger, Ständer und Packtasche, versuchen einen ausgewaschenen Feldweg (B1 bei Buchklingen) mit 20% Steigung zu befahren. Beide in Freizeitkleidung mit Sandalen, immerhin mit Helm. Der Mann stürzt bereits in der Ebene in der ausgewaschenen Fahrspur, und verletzt sich glücklicherweise nur sehr leicht. Der anschließende Versuch, die Räder mittels Schiebehilfe den Weg hinauf zu bekommen, scheitert dann ebenfalls nach etwa 20 Metern bei etwa 10% Steigung. Kurze Zeit darauf, ein junges Paar mit älteren Hardtails - beide ohne Helm - schaffen es ebenfall weder technisch noch kräftemäßig. Glücklicherweise ohne zu stürzen. Einige Minuten später, ein Paar Mitte 50, Trekking-Pedelecs mit Packtasche. Der Mann kommt mit ach und Krach und Turbo und mehrfach durchdrehenden Reifen fast bis nach oben, um dann aufzugeben. Er muss zu Fuß eh wieder runter, um gemeinsam mit seiner Frau und der Schiebehilfe ihr Pedelec hinauf zu schieben. An sonnigen Sonntagen kann man so an der Böhms-Hütte den halben Tag derartige Beobachtungen machen. Beschreibungen über das bergab Schieben oder gefährliche Eiern, erspare ich hier. Dieser Abschnitt wurde deshalb auch seit kurzem "blau" gekennzeichnet.

Deshalb gelten diese Strecken als "sehr schwer", weil sie abseits des Niveaus eines Radschnellweges liegen.


----------

